
Show HN: More Letters – An incremental game about solving cryptogram puzzles - max0563
https://morelettersinc.com
======
ElCapitanMarkla
This is cool. Two things

\- You should lock the viewport on iOS so it doesn’t zoom when tapping the
buttons.

\- Set the text so it isn’t selectable. A few times it selected a bunch of
text rather than just tapping what I wanted.

Cool game

------
pplanel
Very nice, good looking game. It has the same mechanics of Antimatter
Dimensions, would you kindly explain the idea of this mechanics? Such simple
mechanic but super addictive...

------
aphit
I was able to get my first letter (and solve the riddle) but after the second
play through, I got the same letter, not a new one... not sure where to go
from there.

Really fun, by the way.

~~~
blakewatson
Yeah this happened to me as well.

------
priyanmuthu
I'm so hooked into this game! Splendid work!

